# Intel X6 9600KF 5.00GHz Project (take two)



## storm-chaser (Feb 21, 2020)

Mods, I was hoping we could try this again now that* all the parts have been ordered and delivered* and now that I am ready to proceed with the build itself... *I trust we will not have the same problems we had in the original thread that was closed, right guys?* I want to share this with the community as I go step by step and document my process here. So first order of business is to collect everything up and snap a few pics before the fun begins! 











Specs on what's in the pictures....

*Motherboard: *MSI MEG Z390 ACE (12 phase power)

*Memory:* G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Model F4-4000C18D-16GTZ 


*CPU:* Intel Core i5-9600KF Coffee Lake 6-Core 3.7 GHz (4.6 GHz Turbo) LGA 1151 (300 Series) 95W BX80684I59600KF Desktop Processor Without Graphics 

*CPU Cooler: *MSI Core Frozr XL 120MM

*SSD: *SAMSUNG 970 PRO M.2 2280 512GB PCIe Gen3. X4, NVMe 1.3 64L V-NAND 2-bit MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-V7P512BW 

*CASE:* Cooler Master Sileo 500 (with sound dampening panels) [mid tower ATX]

*MONITORS: *Twin 23" Acer 75Hz HDMI Gaming screens

*SOUND SYSTEM:* Logitech 4 satellite + 1 subwoofer

I figured I would go for broke with the m.2 NVMe SSD, so this one ranks pretty high up in the speed department and seems to get rave reviews with one user even claiming a 5 second boot time (seems dubious but at the very least I am future proofing this build). 

First off, this will be my main machine, not just a benching setup. So in my parts selection I have tried to blend performance with good looks, and doing all this while keeping the system running whisper quiet if at all possible. I want to focus on single-thread OR per core performance vs brute force and pure number crunching power. This leads me to the Intel Core i5-9600KF, a 9th gen unlocked 6 core CPU that boosts to 4.6Ghz. The price/performance ratio of this CPU cannot be beat, as they go for about $200 shipped. Seeing as how single-thread performance is nearly on par with the 9900k or the 8086k, I realized I likely won't notice any difference in day to day usage (short of benchmarking). My target goal is 5.0Ghz all cores. I'm pretty sure the CPU should be capable of this speed, now it is just a matter of cooling it down. I chose the Core Frozr XL primarily for aesthetics (I love the look) but also because it will fit in my relatively "slim" case, a Cooler Master Sileo 500. 

To be honest, I really do not like the look of most modern gaming cases. In some cases, it almost seems as though they were designed by aliens on another far away planet. They've done away with 5.25" drive bays all together and they seem larger than life, complete and total overkill for my purposes, with about 20lb of tempered glass hanging off either side. I prefer the business look, and since I've used this same case in the past (main selling point is it's quiet), I thought I would go retro here instead of embracing the popular trends we are seeing today. That being said, I also want to point out that *I WILL NEVER GO RBG!* Period. So this mandate also effected my parts and build plan to an extent. I also want people to know that I chose some parts here for aesthetics, and I fully understand I may sacrifice some performance as a result. And I am okay with that. This was also not an economical build, I spent the money to get a "numbers matching" PC (MSI themed video card, motherboard and CPU cooler) and I wanted parts that would sync up with this black / red theme. 

*Thanks in advance for keeping this thread on track. *


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 21, 2020)

I take it you're using the same GPU (RX 580) as in your specs as one is not listed? Also, I kinda hear you on the case and respect the old black box of PC cases compared to some of the rainbow coloured crap they put out these days, even though I'm a windowed case man myself, still not a fan of RGB but like to look into the guts of my machine from time to time, but it's one colour LED's for me only, no RGB nonsense here also  it's a decent build regardless and one you have chosen yourself despite the previous "you shoulda done this and that" of your previous thread ( I was watching and not actively participating btw  )  so get it all thrown together and let's see what that CPU/RAM and board combo can do


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 21, 2020)

Unboxing (continued)….


----------



## infrared (Feb 21, 2020)

Enjoy the build


----------



## Kursah (Feb 21, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Mods, I was hoping we could try this again...



Sounds good to me as long as everyone plays by the *forum guidelines*. The community can consider this the verbal warning for everyone to be nice, play by the rules and be respectful. I think this thread will do well. 

I look forward to seeing your build come together! The specs are nice, and it should look as good as it performs once all put together. Keep those pictures coming in!


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 21, 2020)

Love the old school card reader/fan controller also, I remember having a few twiddly knob 5.25" fan controllers back in the day complete with RPM dials etc


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 21, 2020)

MaDhAtt3R said:


> I take it you're using the same GPU (RX 580) as in your specs as one is not listed? together and



Correct. I am using the MSI Radeon RX 580 8GB Gaming X edition that I currently have in my Phenom II rig. You can see the box in this picture. More pictures incoming.






I've also made the decision to keep my Phenom II system alive for now (since I pulled the trigger on a new case, I can keep the Phenom II system mostly intact in its original case). So after this new build I will be looking for a PSU and video card to match with the rest of my Phenom II hardware.

The main reason I want to keep it alive for the time being is to see how two completely different systems, nearly a decade apart in technology, handle the same workloads. Not just synthetic benchmarks, but things like boot time, system responsiveness, software load times, etc. Real world stats. 

I am talking about real world performance and how they differ. To be honest, I think it's going to be closer than you might expect.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 21, 2020)

MaDhAtt3R said:


> Love the old school card reader/fan controller also, I remember having a few twiddly knob 5.25" fan controllers back in the day complete with RPM dials etc



Yes, I picked that up from the same place I got the case. *PPCS, www.performance-PCs.com*
Site mainly deals in water-cooling but they have some excellent system builders equipment. I also picked up a carbon fiber weave for cabling to complete the grey/ gunmetal look that I am going for inside the case.  Their site is a little slow but they really have some good stuff there. Lighting fast shipping as well.

Details on the card reader / fan controller:





EDIT: Very important to have a good, well charged headlamp and flashlight ready to go before you begin the build!





CPU upgrade on the table there is a *Core i7-640M *for my Lenovo T510.


			http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i7/Intel-Core%20i7%20Mobile%20I7-640M%20CP80617004152AE.html
		

(2.8GHz, 3.4GHz turbo, dual core w/ hyperthreading)


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 21, 2020)

You should pair the phenom with a GPU from the same timeframe and in keeping with the super mid-range RX 580 that seems to mature like fine wine maybe something along the lines of a HD 4/5*** GPU perhaps 4850 or 5850 type GPU of that time which would have been a solid mid-range choice back then that also performed admirably.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)

MaDhAtt3R said:


> You should pair the phenom with a GPU from the same timeframe and in keeping with the super mid-range RX 580 that seems to mature like fine wine maybe something along the lines of a HD 4/5*** GPU perhaps 4850 or 5850 type GPU of that time which would have been a solid mid-range choice back then that also performed admirably.



Yes, I have a radeon HD 5000 series GPU around here somewhere. The only problem is the last time a cleaned it I must have destroyed the temp sensor because the fan always throttles up to full speed now. I also have a R4850 IIRC


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 22, 2020)

Ooof


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2020)

All those cables will affect airflow.....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 22, 2020)

Not what I expected, err nice build.


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 22, 2020)

Yeah just say nice build and leave it at that. OP is convinced it is lmao.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)

I finished up the build last night at about 3am. Very happy with the way it looks, fits my vision exactly in terms of aesthetics - and performance.    
First post was successful, always a nice feeling!

Very close tolerences. I have less than 1mm between the video card and the hard drive cage. 

Also, the side panel goes on and clears the CPU cooler by less than 2mm... tight fit!

The MSI Core Frozr XL has provisions for two 140mm fans (stock is 120mm), in case I need better performance for overclocking. So that's a nice insurance policy knowing that I can upgrade what I already have.

I was too tired to overclock last night, so I'm tackling that today. Just putting the finishing touches on it now such as cable management. Looks like I wont be able to use my carbon fiber wiring sleeve kit, so I've settled for wire management with zip ties attached to the case frame. (I will post pictures shortly) 

I ordered two Noctua NF-12 120mm fans to replace the existing case fans. These two fans will be controlled by my front display 5.25" card reader/fan controller.

I will be working on getting windows 10 installed in the next few hours and *then we can let the fun begin!*

5.00GHz here we come!


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> All those cables will affect airflow.....



*Cable management is definitely NOT complete!*

I cannot use my carbon fiber sleeve kit, so that will make things a little more interesting.


----------



## ppn (Feb 22, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> 5.00GHz here we come!



sitrep quick


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)

ppn said:


> sitrep quick


Computer is down for final cable management and I will start overclocking in about an hour or so. 

eye candy to follow.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 22, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I am going to introduce the three of you to a very simple concept.
> 
> *"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" *


I was genuinely surprised Tbf to me .

News that it's not finished yet brings cheer , as an engineer I have issues mentally when I see messy wiring but as you say each to their own and also to be fair my second PC looks way worse with a drive hanging on the end of it's cables 6" below the table it's on so ,pot kettle black defo applies here.

 Honesty might hurt sometimes but it can also drive us to better ourselves.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I was genuinely surprised Tbf to me .
> 
> News that it's not finished yet brings cheer , as an engineer I have issues mentally when I see messy wiring but as you say each to their own and also to be fair my second PC looks way worse with a drive hanging on the end of it's cables 6" below the table it's on so ,pot kettle black defo applies here.
> 
> Honesty might hurt sometimes but it can also drive us to better ourselves.



Yes, I am with you on that. Being a former electrician apprentice I can tell you without a doubt, wire/cable management is crucial for overall success. So here is where we are right now.... This is the best I can do for the moment until I find a better wiring sleeve kit. I am currently installing Windows 10 and Ill be back at you guys in a bit.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 22, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Yes, I am with you on that. Being a former electrician apprentice I can tell you without a doubt, wire/cable management is crucial for overall success. So here is where we are right now.... This is the best I can do for the moment until I find a better wiring sleeve kit. I am currently installing Windows 10 and Ill be back at you guys in a bit.


super neat for a case with no cabler tray in the back.
color me impressed.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 22, 2020)

Looking better already.


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 22, 2020)

Much better and less restricting of airflow, maybe just a suggestion regarding the wiring beneath the GPU, try and get it as close to the motherboard side of the case as to avoid any airflow restricting, but yes, 100% better than your previous pic. I'm in a similar position as you with a top mounted non-modular PSU and a case with no space behind the motherboard side panel to cram all them wires like I usually do, and it looks better than mine I think I will invest $1 for a pack of zip ties and tidy it up some more this week


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 22, 2020)

MaDhAtt3R said:


> I think I will invest $1 for a pack of zip ties and tidy it up some more this week


are you sure? that's a lifetime commitment.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2020)

@storm-chaser get a front case fan that has higher static pressure and a fan in back with higher cfm, then do some fan mods later bro.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 22, 2020)

it's actually pretty easy with his case
do what I did,remove the 5.25 covers and attach a fan inside the cage with zip ties
totally non-restrictive
I'm gettting a friggin hurricane with a single ml120 since there's no panel or mesh


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> are you sure? that's a lifetime commitment.


it was meant to be a tongue in cheek comment, guess I just forgot the   

I'm sure he said he was ordering to noctua? fans to replace the intake and exhaust unless I'm confusing my threads


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)

Getting closer....


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> All those cables will affect airflow.....



I'd be far more worried about the drive cages... That case... It's not good.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd be far more worried about the drive cages... That case... It's not good.



The lower hard drive cage can be removed, and I am eventually going to do that when I upgrade the case fans. 

I personally really like the case, it's quiet, sleek, low profile, just big enough for all the required hardware and a total sleeper. Plus, with the sides on, there is a high probability it's much more quiet than your PC ever will be. 
*
New cases IMO, look like alien creations, they've deviated too far from normal form. In both design, weight and size. *Besides, I had specific requirements for this build and I am VERY glad I went with a sound dampening design by Cooler Master. 

As I calculated, The MSI Core Frozr is about 2mm below the case height limit. Any higher and the side wouldn't latch shut. 

Therefore, most 140mm coolers would not work due to height limitations imposed by my case.* So the cooler was also a good call, not only does it look good, but it appears to perform very well, very quiet so far. *

I used Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste. 



eidairaman1 said:


> @storm-chaser get a front case fan that has higher static pressure and a fan in back with higher cfm, then do some fan mods later bro.


Yes, I am planning on putting a 120mm fan above the card reader, as I have plenty of space up there without any dvd/cd drives installed. 

There is also a "hidden" 120mm fan tucked away behind the lower right front (lower) hard drive cage, so we should have decent enough cooling for 5.0GHz.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)

First overclock in the new rig! ... starting with baby steps here until I have familiarized my self with the BIOS OC settings and CPU voltage control.





Update:




Just installed AIDA64 and here is the first cache and memory benchmark result..


----------



## bogmali (Feb 22, 2020)

For those who missed the warning from @Kursah, go to post #5.  For those who just couldn't help themselves, thread ban issued and for those who wish to follow that path I will make sure that you earn a 25 pointer


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)

More results... we are getting closer....





EDIT: How far should I be able to push the ring (nb) frequency? Think I'll be able to get 5.0GHz on air cooling?

Is there a voltage associated with the ring frequency, didn't see one at first glance in the BIOS.

Finished tweaking my windows 10 installation... this is how I like it... I use open shell to get the classic start menu back. I absolutely hate the metro look.




Also, as you see above, I've enabled the quick launch toolbar, which I prefer.

*oh, and here's 5.0Ghz fellas!






UPDATE: Short bench run using 5.1GHz and CPUz... temps appear to be holding but only time will tell. 







*


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 22, 2020)

Are you going to try for 5.3 GHz?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> The lower hard drive cage can be removed, and I am eventually going to do that when I upgrade the case fans.
> 
> I personally really like the case, it's quiet, sleek, low profile, just big enough for all the required hardware and a total sleeper. Plus, with the sides on, there is a high probability it's much more quiet than your PC ever will be.
> 
> ...



The ones obstructed should be high static pressure


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 22, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Are you going to try for 5.3 GHz?



One step ahead of ya


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Plus, with the sides on, there is a high probability it's much more quiet than your PC ever will be.



I doubt that.  My Fractal Define S has sound dampening just like your case, but significantly better airflow.

I'd be worried about heat soak with your case. Yeah, the processor might run at 5GHz, but try loading it down for a few hours and see what temps are like.  Anyone can dial in an overclock and say "look it boots", but lets see it do an Aida stress test.  I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm just pointing out that a 5GHz overclock isn't worth much if the CPU thermal throttles under load.

As for the look of the case, I like a good sleeper. I've built a few in my life, and your's looks good.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice man.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 23, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I doubt that.  My Fractal Define S has sound dampening just like your case, but significantly better airflow.
> I'd be worried about heat soak with your case. Yeah, the processor might run at 5GHz, but try loading it down for a few hours and see what temps are like.  Anyone can dial in an overclock and say "look it boots", but lets see it do an Aida stress test.  I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm just pointing out that a 5GHz overclock isn't worth much if the CPU thermal throttles under load.



Your Fractal case is pretty cool, sound dampening material and all. However, the material they (fractal designs) used to dampen is much less effective. It's much thinner, with the insulation being roughly only 1/3 of an inch, versus the Cooler Master Sileo 500, where this case has sound dampening material everywhere in sight. So in light of this information, we can see why the CoolerMaster case is superior for noise control.

Oh no, I totally get that. Like my cable management / wiring situation when posted the first pictures of the freshly built rig and it wasn't finished yet

Yes, I understand that, in total agreement. *I am not foolish enough to think that just because I hit 5.00GHz in CPUz does not mean it is stable.*  The numbers are meaningless until you get into extreme overclocking and benchmark competitions are that are running   What I am doing right now is experimenting with the various overclockable systems



newtekie1 said:


> I doubt that.  My Fractal Define S has sound dampening just like your case, but significantly better airflow.
> 
> I'd be worried about heat soak with your case. Yeah, the processor might run at 5GHz, but try loading it down for a few hours and see what temps are like.  Anyone can dial in an overclock and say "look it boots", but lets see it do an Aida stress test.  I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm just pointing out that a 5GHz overclock isn't worth much if the CPU thermal throttles under load.
> 
> As for the look of the case, I like a good sleeper. I've built a few in my life, and your's looks good.


Oh no, I totally get it! Im with you 100% ------ thats Just like my cable management / wiring situation where the wiring looked to be in a mess because I hadn't had time up to that point to secure everything and tidy up.

In reference to these CPUz screenshots, I understand they may look cheap. But for me, it's honestly about learning the new system and publishing my results here for the world to see. .

So this is basically fact finding mission. And now I am in the OC phase.* Testing each OVERCLOCKED components to their respective limit, *will give me a good idea as about how best to proceed when I go to sit down and create a rock solid OC from the BIOS.

And absolutely we will be doing some torture tests later.

I swear... It's like an adrenaline rush every time you raise the multiplier.... This thing is FAST!

Here are my results from userbenchmark.com, as you can see we are in the top 99% percentile across the board.


















*And to think, there were some who actually said I wasn't interested in performance. LOL!!!*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I swear... It's like an adrenaline rush every time you raise the multiplier.... This thing is FAST!
> 
> Here are my results from userbenchmark.com, as you can see we are in the top 99% percentile across the board.



My Rig actually scared me the 1st time I kept on pushing without a volt boost, I think 4.7 or 4.8 was rock steady without it, it was 4.9 and 5.0 that needed it


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 23, 2020)

Bumped the base clock from 100.00 to 100.46... slight improvement


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 23, 2020)

with the sides on it'll be a cooker under load,especially demanding games that stress the gpu and cpu heavily.the top is about as bad as can be,with the psu and sound dampening material.
let me say that again,sound dampening is worth jack if your coolers will have to run at high rpm and the hot air buildup is enormous.

I thought you were gonna run it open.

best advice - get a high cfm rear exhaust,remove the 5.25 covers and zip tie an unrestricted high pressure fan.that way it may end up quite decent.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 23, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> with the sides on it'll be a cooker under load,especially demanding games that stress the gpu and cpu heavily.the top is about as bad as can be,with the psu and sound dampening material.
> let me say that again,sound dampening is worth jack if your coolers will have to run at high rpm and the hot air buildup is enormous.
> 
> I thought you were gonna run it open.



Yes, I am well aware. I am creating different OC profiles for the 4 seasons (so to speak)... *one with the case open*... for maximum performance and benching and/or gaming (estimating 5.2GHz, 4220MHz memory @ 1.420 volts, CL 16, *One for the case shut,* estimating 5.0GHz @ 1.28 volts and 4100Mhz CL 16 on the memory @ 1.38 v... *and a conservative tune* for when I am writing, doing homework or at times when it's required to have 100% up time for my VPN connection to the office in Seattle. That conservative tune will probably be 4.8GHz @ 1.2500v and 4000MHz on the RAM, CL 17...

Those are just rough estimates and I will be refining them over the next few days....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Yes, I am well aware. I am creating different OC profiles for the 4 seasons (so to speak)... *one with the case open*... for maximum performance and benching and/or gaming (estimating 5.2GHz, 4220MHz memory @ 1.420 volts, CL 16, *One for the case shut,* estimating 5.0GHz @ 1.28 volts and 4100Mhz CL 16 on the memory @ 1.38 v... *and a conservative tune* for when I am writing, doing homework or at times when it's required to have 100% up time for my VPN connection to the office in Seattle. That conservative tune will probably be 4.8GHz @ 1.2500v and 4000MHz on the RAM, CL 17...
> 
> Those are just rough estimates and I will be refining them over the next few days....
> 
> View attachment 145709


good idea,but I'm mostly worried about the hot air from that rx580.it's over 200W when overclocked.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 23, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> good idea,but I'm mostly worried about the hot air from that rx580.it's over 200W when overclocked.



Definitely going to be a challenge... only one way to find out if we can hold it together 

Battlefield 4 here we come... this will be my first intensive CPU / GPU test, gaming experience should be phenomenal with new 75Hz gaming monitor


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> gaming experience should be phenomenal with new 75Hz gaming monitor


Its noticeable going from 60 to 75. Have fun with the new monitor.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 23, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> good idea,but I'm mostly worried about the hot air from that rx580.it's over 200W when overclocked.



So, I've been experimenting with the case closed and sealed up. 

I have been having fun fine tuning the enhanced turbo mode stuff in the BIOS...

*Current Config: for turbo settings (multiplier)
CPU set at a maximum voltage of 1.290v 
NB @ 4800Mhz*

x50 for 1 core
x50 for 2 cores
x49 for 3 cores 
x48 for 4 cores
x48 for 5 cores
x48 for 6 cores

This offers a no compromise approach to operating with the *desire* to capitalize on those higher clock speeds everyone wants, *without the heat from a static overclock to 5.0 across all six cores.* Voltage is much more scalable at those lower clock speeds as well, and *during torture tests it appears this configuration is definitely a candidate for a stable configuration. *

Temps got into the high 160s low 170s at peak. Motherboard remained very cool throughout, reaching only 99*F. Very well made and durable board that offers supreme power delivery (12 Phase VRM FTW) and excellent features such as wifi and one of the best audio chipsets on the market right now. Sounds sublime when you crank up the volume on my new Logitech sound system.

Keep in mind that once the cooler catches up, it does a great job ramping up and dissipating the heat so it's ok once the fan kicks in at a higher RPM - and it can hold temps at *5.1GHz @ 180*F.* It's only the narrow few seconds from when you load up the cores that I have to watch out for spikes.  I may have to look into PWM fan profile's in the BIOS to see if I can make this fan timing curve a little more aggressive. 

Granted, this torture test was done with a relatively high voltage and clock speed (5.1GHz) *before I implemented the turbo core modifications for fine tuning.*

I ordered one more 120MM fan to bolster airflow through the case and from the 5.25" bays. (so now I will have a fan at the top and one at the bottom - one aimed at the video card and the other one aimed at the Mosfets and  I'd also like to get a 120mm fan to keep air moving across the CPU socket, lower part of the cooler and memory as well. You'd be surprised what a slight breeze will do *to make these pesky electronic components perform at an optimal level. *Not sure how I am going to set that up, but we will figure out something. 

I enjoy the challenges of making this work in an old school case. Makes you work extra hard on airflow characteristics and case management to get it all right and all dialed in correctly. 

We are working towards that goal. Updates to follow!


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> italize on those higher clock speeds everyone wants, *without the heat from a static overclock to 5.0 across all six cores.* Voltage is much more scalable at those lower clock speeds as well, a





infrared said:


> Enjoy the build



This is interesting... I thought I was asleep at 7 am this morning...


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2020)

The build looks good man...that case though...neither form, nor function! 

..so, are you able to stress test that machine at 5.1 Ghz and 1.33V? I see you mentioned temps were holding but in a 2 min cpuz benchmark test... but what happens with a stress test load and a 30 min test (say prime 95 small fft or aida64 fpu only)?



storm-chaser said:


> Temps got into the high 160s low 170s at peak


ok.. I saw this....

Why did you list in F? You know darn well we talk in C, lol... what stress test was used?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Your Fractal case is pretty cool, sound dampening material and all. However, the material they (fractal designs) used to dampen is much less effective. It's much thinner, with the insulation being roughly only 1/3 of an inch, versus the Cooler Master Sileo 500, where this case has sound dampening material everywhere in sight. So in light of this information, we can see why the CoolerMaster case is superior for noise control.



The foam in the fractal is better than the foam in the CoolerMaster for sound dampening. The CoolerMaster foam is cheap foam that doesn't designed for sound control, it was design as padding and just happens to be decent(and cheap) at stopping sound.  On the on the other hand the Fractal foam is actual sound dampening foam.  The same stuff used in cars doors to stop road noise. It's really quite impressive stuff.

There's more than just foam. I've got 2x140mm Noctua fans in the front on my radiator and a 140mm Noctua in the back as an exhaust.  The front has better intake airflow and the back has better exhaust. My PSU is bottom mounted, which allows the PSU fan to draw in fresh cool air, the PSU is semi-passive as well, so the fan doesn't even spin most of the time.  The inside gives significantly better airflow as well.  So the bigger fans spin much slower.  Resulting in a completely silent computer.

If the CoolMaster works for you, great. I'm not trying to change your mind, just pointing out that it is going to be a hurdle.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 23, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> The build looks good man...that case though...neither form, nor function!
> 
> ..so, are you able to stress test that machine at 5.1 Ghz and 1.33V? I see you mentioned temps were holding but in a 2 min cpuz benchmark test... but what happens with a stress test load and a 30 min test (say prime 95 small fft or aida64 fpu only)?
> 
> ...


A compliment from earthdog… no way! lol

I have been experimenting with the case closed and the case open. 

Open is obviously going to be most effective for higher overclocks. I need to create two profiles. 

The first one being around 5.0-52.2 GHz for benchmarking or maximum system performance. 

The second one being for a 24/7 tune with the cover on the case. 

I have been experiementing with all core / per core / turbo mode overclocking on the CPU.  

I am thinking we will have something like 4.8GHz  all core and  up to 5.0 turbo boost, but I have yet to dial that in and torture test it. This would be with the lid closed. 

Currently, as I am sure most of you are aware, the 5.3GHz result was just to see how far I could push the CPU right out of the gate, to know the limits, so to speak.

As soon as I become familiar with the BIOS and voltage requirements for my RAM and CPU relative to clock speeds I will start building stability into the rig.



freeagent said:


> I have an R4 with the same stuff, it really is good. It is thin but very dense, heavy. You can make it silent. I like your build, I almost built it twice. I would have gone with a different CPU cooler though. I wont even name names.
> 
> I might join you shortly.. Still having a hard time between Intel and AMD
> 
> pros and cons..


Why thank you, freeagent 

I would go intel for the latencies. If you check out the AIDA64 Benchmark thread you will see our best intel rig has roughly half the memory latency as the best ryzen rig. Not that this will make a noticeable real world difference, but hey, we all like better #s when it comes to memory latency 

Yes, the CPU cooler is the weakest link in the system. I need a more aggressive fan profile because when you initially  "spike" the CPU with a workload the temps can jump 30-40* in a few seconds before the fan has time to spool up. This is okay most of the time but still something I need to address. 

Working on installing battlefield 4. 

When I played this game on my Phenom II system, with the same MSI RX 580 8GB gaming x card, I was averaging about 60-65FPS, so yeah, we will see how well the new rig pushes it. That will be a test of my GPU as well, and since it effectively forms a dam inside my computer I think we may encounter some thermal issues. In that case I will remove the lower HDD rack and wiring to improve airflow down there. I can likely put an 80mm fan under the GPU (towards the expansion slots on case) to funnel hot air out and away from below the GPU.



biffzinker said:


> So is that a no to trying out 5.3 GHz on a couple of cores? I wouldn't consider it to out of hand temperature wise for a couple of cores running at that clockspeed.


No, I just haven't tried that. But it's a good idea for sure, I will test it right now.



biffzinker said:


> So is that a no to trying out 5.3 GHz on a couple of cores? I wouldn't consider it to out of hand temperature wise for a couple of cores running at that clockspeed.


So I made a few changes and ran a quick stability test with AIDA64... obviously not long enough to test for stability but it was mainly to see if temps would hold. And they did.
So my CPU configuration looks like this:

*Enhanced Turbo mode
1 core = 5.3GHz
2 core = 5.3GHz
3 core = 4.8GHz
4 core = 4.8GHz
5 core = 4.8GHz
6 core = 4.8GHz

Temps in the high 160s low 170s...*


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Currently, as I am sure most of you are aware, the 5.3GHz result was just to see how far I could push the CPU right out of the gate, to know the limits, so to speak.


So is that a no to trying out 5.3 GHz on a couple of cores? I wouldn't consider it to out of hand temperature wise for a couple of cores running at that clockspeed.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 23, 2020)

All good my man, I’m sure it’s fine! Could probably just use some more case flow. That’s sweet you can run it like that out of the box. As for latency, Newegg doesn’t have much left for lower latency stuff. Last time I looked was around Christmas and there was plenty. I guess with ddr5 coming manufacturers stopped caring? I don’t know I saw the same with ddr3. I would probably go with Intel because I dislike pins and the hassles that go with it. Thinking of 939 here. Thanks for the insight on your build! Deleted my post by accident while scrolling with my kid laying on me on the couch, he moved and the timing was right before the phone slipped out of my hand. I fumbled.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 23, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> obviously not long enough to test for stability


If you want you could give RealBench from ASUS a run to check stability.  It gives every component a good workout without tying up the system for too long. Just running through the benchmark has caught instability for me. There is a stress test option.





						RealBench Leaderboard V2 | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global??RealBench V2 Leaderboard
					

ROG’s RealBench leaderboard lets you submit and compare benchmark scores and overclocking results to compete for the best performance.




					rog.asus.com


----------



## MaDhAtt3R (Feb 23, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Why did you list in F? You know darn well we talk in C, lol... what stress test was used?


_T_(°C) = (_T_(°F) - 32) × 5/9 

so: 170f -32=138 x5= 690 /9 = 76.6c


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2020)

Finally, we get to see the build and the results  

@storm-chaser - More importantly how are you finding the rig??  Everything working well?  
Just a side note from me, I'd delete the blurry pics personally.  Kinda takes away the work away your doing for the build


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 24, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> If the CoolMaster works for you, great. I'm not trying to change your mind, just pointing out that it is going to be a hurdle.



Yeah I guess I am partial to this case because I originally bought one new back in like 2010 and ever since then it's had at least 5 different iterations of hardware / CPUs.

In this case, I have


phill said:


> Finally, we get to see the build and the results
> 
> @storm-chaser - More importantly how are you finding the rig??  Everything working well?
> Just a side note from me, I'd delete the blurry pics personally.  Kinda takes away the work away your doing for the build



I know, I need a high resolution camera, that's next on my list. Matter of fact I'm checking newegg as we speak. 

Im going to have to get you guys some pictures in the BIOS. Because when I set my overclock to "per core" and set the multi, for example, like this!:

52x
52x
48x
48x
48x
48x
It doesn't stick!

The problem is, everything looks great in the BIOS when you set it up, but once you boot into windows you'll notice your per core overclock did not work. It always reverts to the lower base clock of 48x.... 

I just installed BF4 so we will see if the computer can handle the heat from a X6 4.8 base CPU with the first two cores throttling up to 5.2GHz, with the side of the case installed. 

lol this should be interesting. Have voltage set to adaptive



phill said:


> Finally, we get to see the build and the results
> 
> @storm-chaser - More importantly how are you finding the rig??  Everything working well?
> Just a side note from me, I'd delete the blurry pics personally.  Kinda takes away the work away your doing for the build



Sorry about the pictures. You wouldn't believe how many of those I took again because they were blurry. Trust me, I did my best to keep the camera still. But its old and needs to be perfectly positioned to get a good image. *Any movement whatsoever and the picture quality goes south.*

I'm overjoyed with the new rig. It checks all the boxes for me. It's blisteringly quick and I've achieved my goal of a stable *5.00GHz* for benching or gaming. 
I am going to *4.800GHz* with the side panel on. I will have updated voltages for both configurations, but I am still dialing that in. I am toying with the notion of going with this 4500MHz kit memory kit. Seeing as it has essentially the same clocking as my 4000MHz G.Skill, I suspect my latency would drop a bit if I swapped them out. Ideally, I want to get 5000MHz on the memory I just don't want to pay $1000 for memory... call me cheap! lol 

Only $199.99









						Team T-Force XTREEM 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model TXKD416G4000HC18EDC01 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Team T-Force XTREEM 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model TXKD416G4000HC18EDC01 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




A configuration like this on here just got me through about 35 minutes of Battlefield 4 on ultra, seeing frame rates in the high 80s to low 90s... beautiful!

Temps? 55*C - 65*C (SIDE COVER REMOVED)






So now that we have the processor stabilized at 5.0GHz, I am going to work on fine tuning the memory. Here is my first OC result. Note its running at the stock speed of 4000MHz, but the timings are tightened up a bit and I bumped the voltage to 1.450... so this configuration was what I was using for BF4... seems to be holding up to the task at hand. *Gosh, I love overclocking. This stuff never gets old. *






I've concluded that I will build another Z390 based computer since I already have a spare, new in box, MSI TOMAHAWK Z390 mainboard sitting here that I cannot return. So this will mean two things.... I will be able to pass some existing parts off to my new build and continue to refine my original MSI setup.  Cooling is handled at 5.0GHz, CPU is SET! so now I want to maximize performance on the memory side of things.

*Im toying with the idea of getting this 4800MHz kit for $400, I may pull the trigger. Apparently you need a CPU with a very good IMC to take full advantage of this RAM. And in theory I should be able to run very tight timings at lower clock speeds. *









						G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4800 (PC4-38400) Desktop Memory Model F4-4800C18D-16GTRS - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4800 (PC4-38400) Desktop Memory Model F4-4800C18D-16GTRS with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 4800 Desktop Memory Model F4-4800C18D-16GTRS


EDIT: Having fun tuning the memory now. This is running at 1.5v @ 4533MHz, going to see if I can push it any higher.





Improved result with tighter timings.... If I can get into the high 30s for memory latency I will be a happy camper....





I had to dial in the timing curve on my CPU cooler fans and that helped with stability and eliminated those pesky temp spikes when you load up the CPU for the first time. 

So we have a stable configuration at 5.00GHz, mission accomplished! :thumbs up:






Now, for the most tricky part... we put the side back on the case and fine tune our BIOS profile for the added heat and poor airflow through the case (which I will be changing)...

But it's still going to be a challenge. I am aiming towards a 4.8GHz all core or a 5.0 turbo core with all the other CPUs running at 48x. Haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I had to dial in the timing curve on my CPU cooler fans and that helped with stability and eliminated those pesky temp spikes when you load up the CPU for the first time.
> 
> So we have a stable configuration at 5.00GHz, mission accomplished! :thumbs up:
> 
> ...



Why not 5.0 all core 24/7?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 25, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Why not 5.0 all core 24/7?



Heat.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 25, 2020)

More goodies arrived today. Now I can set up my second 23" gaming monitor. Package consisted of:

-HDMI cable (premium quality)
-Gaming mouse
-Two Noctua NF-F12 Chromax PWM 120mm fans for case ventilation. 
- Asus Zenpad 8" tablet 

Unrelated, but the new CPU for my laptop arrived as well. It's the fastest core i7 CPU that can go in a Lenovo T510 laptop. Base speed is 2.8GHz and turbo is 3.4.  The 8GB DDR3 memory kit also arrived, so I will be starting another build thread for that shortly.

So, the computer is going down for the fan upgrades and I'll be back at you in a bit.

Now we will be able to see if I can run 5.0GHz with the side of the case closed up.

Stay tuned for results!


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 25, 2020)

First build that I have seen that wants to come out of the closet.    

Looks like it all worked out for you.  If your temps were only like 65c with the case open I bet you could have run 5.0 with the case closed. Especially with enough open area around the case to let those channels vent.  Who knows, maybe that case has an undocumented Venturi effect.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 26, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> First build that I have seen that wants to come out of the closet.
> 
> Looks like it all worked out for you.  If your temps were only like 65c with the case open I bet you could have run 5.0 with the case closed. Especially with enough open area around the case to let those channels vent.  Who knows, maybe that case has an undocumented Venturi effect.



lol

Unfortunately, I have to use that room because anywhere else in the house and the internet doesn't work very well. So I am getting my own hotspot eventually, but for the time being, it's working out okay. I especially like these upgraded monitors, what a thrill for gaming, going from 60 to 75hz 

PS... the case is closed and I am running at 5.0GHz.. new fans are in and I am going through the process of setting the timing curves (PWM) right now. They will be slightly more aggressive to prevent tempurature spikes... I'll be back at you with a torture test @ 5.0GHz a little bit later this evening.







moproblems99 said:


> First build that I have seen that wants to come out of the closet.
> 
> Looks like it all worked out for you.  If your temps were only like 65c with the case open I bet you could have run 5.0 with the case closed. Especially with enough open area around the case to let those channels vent.  Who knows, maybe that case has an undocumented Venturi effect.



Actually, you might be on to something here partner. Because now, you have to find a reason to explain away why my rig remained stable for AIDA64 almost an entire hour at 5.0GHz, with the case closed!







LOL I can just see it now: "Mystery Venturi effect stumps the naysayers, haters left confounded and confused."

The computer builder smiles and says: "Haters gonna hate" 

Case closed. Get it? 

*Here is what made 5.0GHz possible in a challenging environment.* First I removed the lower hard drive cage and routed all wiring for the front I/O tucked and zip tied neatly down by the vertical edge of the motherboard (see pics). That removed any potential restrictions in air flow, giving the front fan a much more direct channel to pull air through the lower portion of the case.

I also cleared more of a path for the third 120mm fan (the secret weapon). This is an extra Cooler Master Hyper 212 PWM fan I had laying around... Perfect spot for it up above the 5.25" card reader. With three 120mm fans, we move enough air to keep this puppy cool. And for that, *I'm a happy camper.* *We have not only met, but we have EXCEEDED expectations with this build.* I am very happy with the hardware choices I made, *and what do you know, it worked out exactly like I thought it would.* Not to mention the computer is blisteringly quick. Only one system with similar hardware ranked higher than it on userbenchmark.com, I know, I know, take with a grain of salt. But I still think that's pretty damn impressive. And to do it with a sub par cooler in a sauna of a case. Well, that's just genius 

No doubt the twin Noctua 120mm Chromax NF=12 PWM fans are part of the reason why. And they really accent the red and black / msi theme I was going for. Who says you cant have aesthetics, performance and a quiet running machine all at the same time? <----------------------NOT THIS GUY!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks really good, I love the old school vibe. I like your red and black theme.  Really liking how that Meg Ace is looking those vrms should stay icy cold with that cpu even at the 1.37v you seem to need for 5ghz.


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 26, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Looks really good, I love the old school vibe. I like your red and black theme.  Really liking how that Meg Ace is looking those vrms should stay icy cold with that cpu even at the 1.37v you seem to need for 5ghz.


Thank you.. I appreciate that. I very much dislike the way cases have gone over the past couple years, so I guess its sort of like in my own way a "protest" build of sorts. In any event, I understand I am pushing a lot of voltage through the CPU. I have passed the nearly hour long torture test with that voltage (1.370) so I've dialed it back to 1.354 and we will see if she can hold it. I've also been told the 9600KF is a little more voltage hungry than it's bigger brother, the 9900K.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 26, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Thank you.. I appreciate that. I very much dislike the way cases have gone over the past couple years, so I guess its sort of like in my own way a "protest" build of sorts. In any event, I understand I am pushing a lot of voltage through the CPU. I have passed the nearly hour long torture test with that voltage (1.370) so I've dialed it back to 1.354 and we will see if she can hold it. I've also been told the 9600KF is a little more voltage hungry than it's bigger brother, the 9900K.
> 
> View attachment 145966



Yeah seems like its significantly more so than my 9900k @5ghz

Good thing your chip uses significantly less power though.

This load is around 200w give or take software inaccuracy on my chip.
19-20C ambient just for reference.


----------



## phill (Feb 26, 2020)

Very glad it all turned out well    Congrats on the 5.0Ghz all core boost


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 26, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Unboxing (continued)….



Posts like this are why I love the PC space. There is so much different configs you can do! That is a pretty serious cooler.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 26, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I especially like these upgraded monitors, what a thrill for gaming, going from 60 to 75hz



Wait till you move to 120+.  I am still trying to do all the math in my head.  I'll be damned if I use metric when I don't have to but damn, I need it in the PC space. Lol

I am with you on cases.  I like clean lines but I don't mind the glass.  Especially when you are theming stuff.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 26, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> That is a pretty serious cooler.


Seriously expensive for what it can do...


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 27, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Seriously expensive for what it can do...



Yes but certainly looks like it can do it


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Yes but certainly looks like it can do it


If you say so... It looks like how auto manufacturers hide their new vehicles when testing on public roads... shrouds and plastic... etc. Not my style. Not paying a premium for that cooler. even if I wanted to lock myself into brand theming . Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 27, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> If you say so... It looks like how auto manufacturers hide their new vehicles when testing on public roads... shrouds and plastic... etc. Not my style. Not paying a premium for that cooler. even if I wanted to lock myself into brand theming . Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!




 Yes the styling is GT style look is there.  I was more looking at all the heatpipes, but I agree the cost is restrictive as a viable option vs what else you can get.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 4, 2020)

Okay just a quick update. System running stable at 5.0GHz, working out real well with the case closed up, and quiet, for the most part. Very happy with the build overall, and the value

I have increased core voltage slightly (1.380 volts @ 5.0GHz) and for these runs I just had the memory running stock XMP timings @ 4000MHz.

We are definitely close to the red line in terms of CPU cooling. I am contemplating my next decision. Either start with two better 120mm (most likely Noctua) fans for the MSI Core Frozr XL or just go straight to liquid cooling. I have results for SB R15, R20 and R 20 extreme listed. During these runs my max temp was about 190*F, but the motherboard stays super cool (MB stayed under 100*F, and the power delivery system and mosfets peaked at 150*F. - this is with case all closed up.

CB R15





CBR20




CB 15 Extreme


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 4, 2020)

Congrats on 5ghz! Happy you reached your goal (though not surprised you are at your limits).

Celsius please.. we all do this in Celsius...cpu makers list limits as C... in temp apps default is listed as C...why you gotta make people math? Lolol

Ball busting aside, you want to make sure any tests you run have enough time to saturate their heatsinks and normalize. These extremely short tests wont accomplish that, especially with the vrms. Im wondering if you are able to run p95 small fft? Or Aida's stress test (fpu only)? You're fine with aida with just the three default, but just curious if it is capable with those.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I am contemplating my next decision. Either start with two better 120mm (most likely Noctua) fans for the MSI Core Frozr XL or just go straight to liquid cooling.



Maybe I am confused but I thought water was strictly out?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 4, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> We are definitely close to the red line in terms of CPU cooling. I am contemplating my next decision. Either start with two better 120mm (most likely Noctua) fans for the MSI Core Frozr XL or just go straight to liquid cooling. I have results for SB R15, R20 and R 20 extreme listed. During these runs my max temp was about 190*F, but the motherboard stays super cool (MB stayed under 100*F, and the power delivery system and mosfets peaked at 150*F. - this is with case all closed up.


No, clearly the $100 air cooler you purchased was a clearly superior cooling solution for many reasons you rattled about in DM's! You'd be absurd to back off your own points and downgrade to liquid cooling!
/s if you need it. (you probably will)


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 4, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> No, clearly the $100 air cooler you purchased was a clearly superior cooling solution for many reasons you rattled about in DM's! You'd be absurd to back off your own points and downgrade to liquid cooling!
> /s if you need it. (you probably will)


I never said the MSI Core Frozr XL was a proper cooling system. Matter of fact I emphasized the fact that I purchased it primarily for the aesthetics. 

EDIT: That being said, I did achieve my goal of a 5.0GHz all core overclock with this cooler, much to the chagrin of the haters everywhere, and I did it closed up, in an insulated case. I knew from the beginning that cooling was going to be a challenge, but I knew I could make it work, and we did.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 4, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Celsius please.. we all do this in Celsius...cpu makers list limits as C... in temp apps default is listed as C...why you gotta make people math? Lolol









__





						190 f to celsius at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 4, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> EDIT: That being said, I did achieve my goal of a 5.0GHz all core overclock with this cooler, much to the chagrin of the haters everywhere, and I did it closed up, in an insulated case. I knew from the beginning that cooling was going to be a challenge, but I knew I could make it work, and we did.



I would just like to point out that we (at least me) were never haters.  You asked for advice and we gave it.  For some reason, you took it very personal and got standoffish.  That said, some people did act rather rude right from the beginning towards you. I would not get any joy wishing bad luck on you or hoping your PC went up in black and red MSI themed flames.  Rather the contrary, I prefer to see people reach their goals.

Good luck on the water cooling and do ask questions.  There are a lot of directions to go.


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 4, 2020)

But you will go *RGB*!

Awesome choice of RAM -- should really try to tune them.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 4, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I would just like to point out that we (at least me) were never haters.  You asked for advice and we gave it.  For some reason, you took it very personal and got standoffish.  That said, some people did act rather rude right from the beginning. I would get no joy out of wishing bad luck on you and hoping your PC went up in black and red MSI themed flames.  Rather the contrary.
> 
> Good luck on the water cooling and do ask questions.  There are a lot of directions to go.



*EDITED*

NOT a hater, thank you for showing some respect, I appreciate it.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 5, 2020)

Post also edited in regards to misunderstanding.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 5, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Like I said, haters gonna hate. LOL


Some people would prefer to be a instigator (no offense @INSTG8R) than provide helpful feedback.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 5, 2020)

i would love to  upgrade to RGB (im super jealous of the RGB rigs I put together for clients) but my favorite fan, the noctua a12, only comes in the diarrhea pallette.  So i might have to get a leather vinyl wrap or something to make a themed build at some point


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 5, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> i would love to  upgrade to RGB (im super jealous of the RGB rigs I put together for clients) but my favorite fan, the noctua a12, only comes in the diarrhea pallette.  So i might have to get a leather vinyl wrap or something to make a themed build at some point



I was also looking for some shrouds to tidy up exposed fans.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 5, 2020)

Alright guys lets not go down the same path as the last thread


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 5, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I mean seriously?  How do you get hate out of that?  I can't say it in any more plain English: I am happy you hit your goals.
> 
> Somehow everything is a personal attack. I try to say: 'Hey, I would hate to see you have problems with your build.  I would rather see you succeed.' and it is turned around as hating.  I don't understand the internetz sometimes.


*No that's my bad,* I read and responded too quickly I thought you were happy to see my creation go up in smoke.

No, anyone in your position commands respect. It's rare. And I feel that internet communications are severely lacking in this regard.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 5, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> *No that's my bad,* I read and responded too quickly I thought you were happy to see my creation go up in smoke.


I read it in a different context?


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I read it in a different context?



I just glazed over that comment to quickly and sometimes when I get really tired (going on 24 hours with no sleep) I tend to speed read. In this case, I just glanced at it and reflected without actually reading the post word for word like I should have.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 5, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> *No that's my bad,* I read and responded too quickly I thought you were happy to see my creation go up in smoke.
> 
> No, anyone in your position of commands respect. It's rare. And I feel that internet communications are severely lacking in this regard.



So, after rereading it, I can see the misunderstanding both of you had.  I edited the post in an attempt to make it easier to understand.  Thanks for the apology and sorry for not making it as clear as it could be.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 5, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Maybe I am confused but I thought water was strictly out?


Nope. It will simply be known as *revision 2.0... If I decide to take that route.*

You see, this is just one iteration of my build and since I hit my mark I'm going to call it a success and reset the clock. Every iteration is built to specific standard, and this one passed the test. 

And I also pointed out in the original thread that superior cooling systems may be required, that includes water.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 8, 2020)

I've been running 5.3GHz with the case off for the past few days without any overheating issues. So the air cooler stays in place and the build is officially complete... If I want it super quiet I put the side on and go to 5.0GHz. It runs 5.3GHz at the same voltage, or about 1.382 according to CPU z in Windows... Has not blue screened a single time since I built the rig and stabilized it... that's always a good feeling. 






So, in a major sense, the end result has exceeded my expectations. And even now, I have yet to find the upper ceiling to this CPU....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I've been running 5.3GHz with the case off for the past few days without any overheating issues. So the air cooler stays in place and the build is officially complete... If I want it super quiet I put the side on and go to 5.0GHz. It runs 5.3GHz at the same voltage, or about 1.382 according to CPU z in Windows... Has not blue screened a single time since I built the rig and stabilized it... that's always a good feeling.
> 
> View attachment 147518
> 
> ...



Good deal, do you think if you swapped a i7 or i9 in that you would reach the same speed? (Experimentations bro)


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 8, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Good deal, do you think if you swapped a i7 or i9 in that you would reach the same speed? (Experimentations bro)


I think a 9900K would get pretty close.

However, my cooler would have no thermal margin left with two additional cores. So, not advisable, no.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 8, 2020)

I've seen 9900k hit 5.4/5.5ghz on open loop cooling. With high end aio/air 5.2/5.3 is probably the max unless you remove tjmax limits. Some boards let you raise it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I've seen 9900k hit 5.4/5.5ghz on open loop cooling. With high end aio/air 5.2/5.3 is probably the max unless you remove tjmax limits. Some boards let you raise it.



Typically the more physical components turned on the less clocks it handles. Its why I asked.

I'm at a wall without a guide on my system and unsure if the hsf can handle more that 5GHz...

I found a guide finally but I cant run my rig due to living circumstances...


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I've seen 9900k hit 5.4/5.5ghz on open loop cooling. With high end aio/air 5.2/5.3 is probably the max unless you remove tjmax limits. Some boards let you raise it.


I can post at 5.4 and even 5.5 but cannot get past the sign in screen. This is, however, not the CPUs problem. I just lack the cooling to push it harder. 

Just curious: When you talk about limits, what do you mean here? A way to prevent the CPU from throttling at high temperatures? 



eidairaman1 said:


> Typically the more physical components turned on the less clocks it handles. Its why I asked.
> 
> I'm at a wall without a guide on my system and unsure if the hsf can handle more that 5GHz...
> 
> I found a guide finally but I cant run my rig due to living circumstances...


And this is exactly why I chose the 9900K's little bro. It's basically the same gaming performance with zero compromise and less heat


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I can post at 5.4 and even 5.5 but cannot get past the sign in screen. This is, however, not the CPUs problem. I just lack the cooling to push it harder.
> 
> Just curious: When you talk about limits, what do you mean here? A way to prevent the CPU from throttling at high temperatures?
> 
> ...



Im about pushing my 8350 to beyond 5.0, it surprised me when it hit 5.0 when the 9370/9590 could only do 5.0 in boost mode using water, I'm on Air lol. 1 day i will revisit it after I build a Ryzen 6000 system (cant afford threadripper)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 9, 2020)

Some boards allow you to raise the TJmaxx from 100c to 110c the Aorus Master allows this for example. 

Whether that's a good idea or not really comes down to how much money you have in your wallet


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 9, 2020)

Technically, the rig is about 99% done, I just have one more thing I've got to do (the cherry on top). So expect one last update a little later next week.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 9, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im about pushing my 8350 to beyond 5.0, it surprised me when it hit 5.0 when the 9370/9590 could only do 5.0 in boost mode using water, I'm on Air lol. 1 day i will revisit it after I build a Ryzen 6000 system (cant afford threadripper)


My 4350 was fun to play around with. 5.0GHz was no problem at 1.5v. That was liquid cooled
I now have the 4350 sitting under a hyper 212. The case has decent ventilation so that helps. But I was able to get dialed in at 4.8GHz and the hyper 212 could keep up for the most part.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> My 4350 was fun to play around with. 5.0GHz was no problem at 1.5v. That was liquid cooled
> I now have the 4350 sitting under a hyper 212. The case has decent ventilation so that helps. But I was able to get dialed in at 4.8GHz and the hyper 212 could keep up for the most part.



Scythe Ashura for mine 1.467Vcore minimum Gaming, 1.542 under Blender, 55°C gaming 75°C under Blender lol. Just the fact of having everything enabled on the chip for 24/7 use amazed me. You see my specs bro.


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 9, 2020)

This is my best validation so far.. And I certainly didn't need that voltage, it was a little on the high side but I just wanted to assure system stability. 





Good enough for third place overall at HWBOT.






Looks great, right? Well, it's actually not that impressive. After all there are only six entries for 9600K to compete with. lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> This is my best validation so far.. And I certainly didn't need that voltage, it was a little on the high side but I just wanted to assure system stability.
> View attachment 147541
> 
> Good enough for third place overall at HWBOT.
> ...



I'd say you are fastest on air as the other 2 I believe are using water and suicide runs lok


----------

